# Porky's House



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Pork's House is constructed out of 2 by 6 Spruce. She has a 110 window unit for her ac, a over head fan for circulating air for those not hot days and a ceramic heater for those cold wintry days. The subfloor is 2 by that is covered with an orthopedic foam matress and finished off with a nice carpet. 
Tried to post all the pictures on this post but for some reason pictures were too large to download. Not able to post the last picture that would have been part 4.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW, Central Air...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

No waterbed and cable? You sure do spoil your dog. Or is it for you, in case the Mrs puts you 'in the doghouse'.

I have merged your threads, BTW. I don't upload many files so I'm not to familiar with the problems in doing so, but if the size and upload speed is a problem, open it in Microsoft Paint (in the Accessories folder of your Program menu under the Start button) and resize it to 600 pixels on the largest size. This gives files that have plenty of detail and are only about 80KB in size so they upload in a Jiffy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> No waterbed and cable? You sure do spoil your dog. Or is it for you, in case the Mrs puts you 'in the doghouse'.
> 
> I have merged your threads, BTW. I don't upload many files so I'm not to familiar with the problems in doing so, but if the size and upload speed is a problem, open it in Microsoft Paint (in the Accessories folder of your Program menu under the Start button) and resize it to 600 pixels on the largest size. This gives files that have plenty of detail and are only about 80KB in size so they upload in a Jiffy.


She gets caught up on daytime tv when she comes in for her daily visit. And when I am on time out I visit the Dog House, frequently. Yea.

Thanks for the tip on posting pictures.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Love it! I always thought it would be fun to build a fancy doghouse.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats nicer than my house I need one of them


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awww!







I'd better not show my Jack Russell, he'll be envious!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have always wanted to live somewhere that I could build something totally awesome.

http://tinyhouseblog.com/tiny-house/gypsy-wagon-workshop/
http://tinyhouseblog.com/tiny-house-concept/protostoga-update/
http://tinyhouseblog.com/tiny-house-concept/false-bay-cabin/#more-14905
http://tinyhouseblog.com/timber-frame/seattles-timber-frame-fabcab/
http://tinyhouseblog.com/tiny-house-landscape/tiny-house-in-a-landscape-58/
http://tinyhouseblog.com/tiny-house-landscape/tiny-house-in-a-landscape-60/


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a great old dog, and i love its house, nice to see how much you care, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Thats a great old dog, and i love its house, nice to see how much you care, jeff


Thanks Jeff, our doggies are family.


----------

